# "Low-budget" 'Gaming' Laptop -800€



## Exreanu (17. März 2015)

*"Low-budget" 'Gaming' Laptop -800€*

Huhu Leute, 

da ich ziemlich viel beruflich unterwegs bin und auch für die Berufsschule ein Laptop haben möchte, würde ich  mir gerne ein "low-Budget" Laptop zum zocken holen. Ist das überhaupt möglich?
Ich habe Zuhause schon einen PC mit dem ich ziemlich zufrieden bin, fehlt nur noch der Laptop für "wenig" Geld..
Da ich Azubi bin und bei mir Geld, bekannterweise nicht auf Bäumen wächst, würde ich mir gerne ein Laptop mit dem Primärziel - Zocken kaufen. 

Mein Budget beträgt 800€ am besten mit dem besten P/L-Verhältnis. Am liebsten Leise und das Design elegant.

Leider kenn ich mich nun in Sachen Notebooks 0 aus. 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Exolot (17. März 2015)

*AW: "Low-budget" 'Gaming' Laptop -800€*

Laptops kann ich dir keine Modelle nennen aber die von MSi sollen sehr gut sein. Aber Leise Laptop und Gaming passt nicht zusammen also das kannst du vergessen (Hatte mal selber nen ''Gaminglaptop'' und der war einfach nur laut und heiß).


----------



## Exreanu (17. März 2015)

*AW: "Low-budget" 'Gaming' Laptop -800€*

Ich habe auch nur gutes über MSI gehört, mit ist dieses Modell ins Auge gesprungen  Klick hier

Nur kenn ich mich mit den Notebook Prozessoren nicht aus, stimmt die P/L?


----------



## Cinnayum (17. März 2015)

*AW: "Low-budget" 'Gaming' Laptop -800€*

Die MSI sind aus ziemlich dünnem Plastik am Gehäuseboden, werden sauheiß (so heiß, dass es an der Hand weh tut) und unerträglich laut.

Aber abgesehen davon, kannst du die kaufen  .

(siehe Signatur, Ich hab meins nur behalten, weil es im letzten Juni keine preisliche Alternative gab)

Mittlerweile sehe ich das anders. Ein ASUS wäre die bessere Wahl gewesen.


----------



## Exreanu (17. März 2015)

*AW: "Low-budget" 'Gaming' Laptop -800€*

Also doch lieber kein MSI? Gibs den in diesem Preisbereich momentan Alternativen?


----------



## DP455 (17. März 2015)

*AW: "Low-budget" 'Gaming' Laptop -800€*



Exreanu schrieb:


> da ich ziemlich viel beruflich unterwegs bin und auch für die Berufsschule ein Laptop haben möchte...Da ich Azubi bin und bei mir Geld, bekannterweise nicht auf Bäumen wächst, würde ich mir gerne ein Laptop mit dem Primärziel - Zocken kaufen...



Ähm, sollte das Primärziel für den Schleppi dann nicht eigentlich Einsatz in und für die Berufsschule sein ? Dann würde ich definitiv nicht zu einem MSI raten. Bzgl. Verarbeitung, Belastbarkeit, Ergonomie und Akkulaufzeiten gibt's anderswo deutlich bessere Alternativen...


----------



## Exreanu (17. März 2015)

*AW: "Low-budget" 'Gaming' Laptop -800€*



DP455 schrieb:


> Ähm, sollte das Primärziel für den Schleppi dann nicht eigentlich Einsatz in und für die Berufsschule sein ? Dann würde ich definitiv nicht zu einem MSI raten. Bzgl. Verarbeitung, Belastbarkeit, Ergonomie und Akkulaufzeiten gibt's anderswo deutlich bessere Alternativen...



ist es doch, die Sache ist die, ich bin ziemlich wenig in der Berufschule und meistens sind es auch ziemlich kurze Schultage, es lohnt sich einfach nicht, ein Laptop für die Schule zu holen. Die meiste Zeit bin ich wirklich in Hotels untergebracht.


----------



## iGameKudan (17. März 2015)

*AW: "Low-budget" 'Gaming' Laptop -800€*



DP455 schrieb:


> Ähm, sollte das Primärziel für den Schleppi dann nicht eigentlich Einsatz in und für die Berufsschule sein ? Dann würde ich definitiv nicht zu einem MSI raten. Bzgl. Verarbeitung, Belastbarkeit, Ergonomie und Akkulaufzeiten gibt's anderswo deutlich bessere Alternativen...



Man muss nicht alles nachlabern, mein MSI GE40 ist in allen Punkten ebenbürtig/besser als andere Notebooks in der Größenklasse. Gut, leise ist so eine Sache, aber das ist es mir beim Spielen wert - habe ich wenigstens keinen 5cm dicken Klotz.  Muss man alles nach dem jeweiligem Modell differenzieren...


----------



## iTzZent (17. März 2015)

*AW: "Low-budget" 'Gaming' Laptop -800€*



Cinnayum schrieb:


> Die MSI sind aus ziemlich dünnem Plastik am Gehäuseboden, werden sauheiß (so heiß, dass es an der Hand weh tut) und unerträglich laut.
> 
> Aber abgesehen davon, kannst du die kaufen  .
> 
> ...



Das Plastik hat die gleiche Stärke/Dicke wie bei anderen Herstellern auch und so "heiss" und "laut" wie du es beschreibst sind die GE Serie Geräte mit Sicherheit nicht. Du solltest vielleicht mal deine Wärmeleitpaste erneuern... Ich hatte nun schon mehere Geräte der GE Serie auf meinem Tisch, ob i5 + GTX850M oder i7 + GTX860M Kombination, alle wurden mehr als ausreichend gekühlt und die Lüfterlautstärke wurde unter Last auch stets von der Spielelautstärke übertönt. Die GE Serie wird auch nach wie vor mit aktuelle Biosversionen ausgestattet, so stammt die letzte Version vom 12.02. (E16GFIMS.529) und auch die EC Firmware (16GFEMS1.50B) sollte man updaten.

Es gibt kein Asus in der Preis/Leistungsklasse vom GE60 2PE, und das wird es auch nie geben.

@*Exreanu* nehm das GE60 2PE, damit wirst du glücklich. Auf die GTX950M & GTX960M Geräte brauchst du auch nicht zu warten, denn das sind nur umbenannte GTX850M/GTX860M. Da nehme aber für das gleiche Geld die folgende Version: https://www.alternate.de/MSI/GE60-2...product/1184486?campaign=Notebook/MSI/1184486


----------



## DP455 (18. März 2015)

*AW: "Low-budget" 'Gaming' Laptop -800€*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> _Man muss nicht alles nachlabern,_* MEIN* MSI GE40 *ist in allen Punkten ebenbürtig/besser als andere Notebooks in der Größenklasse*...



Sicher, allein die Displayqualität (Kontrastverhältnis und Helligkeit) des GE40 ist angemessen für einen Schleppi der 1000€-Preisklasse-->  AnandTech | MSI GE40 Review: a Slim Gaming Notebook , oder doch nicht? Dass das auch ganz anders ginge, zeigt beispielsweise das XMG P304 von Schenker. Beim nächsten mal vielleicht die Wortwahl überdenken und einsehen, dass es möglicherweise auch bessere Produkte als das selbst erworbene gibt...


----------



## Exreanu (18. März 2015)

*AW: "Low-budget" 'Gaming' Laptop -800€*

Ich bin selbst ziemlich zufrieden bisher mit MSI gewesen, Mainboard etc..

zum Thema Laptop, ich habe jetzt bisher für den XMG P304 "nur" ein 13,3Zoll Bildschirm gefunden, dass ich schon als "etwas" zu klein finde, wobei der MSI GE60-2PE 15,6Zoll hat. Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie sich die Bildschirmgröße beim zocken auswirkt, da ich zuhause selbst ein Ultra-Wide-Screen 29Zoll habe , aber ich möchte nicht mit dem Gesicht 5mm vorm Bildschirm hängen um was zu erkennen.


----------



## iTzZent (18. März 2015)

*AW: "Low-budget" 'Gaming' Laptop -800€*

Die Bildschirmgrösse ist halt Geschmackssache... viel wichtiger ist die Gehäusegrösse ! Denn gerade weil das Gerät so klein ist, ist es sehr laut... nahezu unerträglich laut.


----------



## DP455 (18. März 2015)

*AW: "Low-budget" 'Gaming' Laptop -800€*

Bis auf die Akkukapazität 'ne runde Sache, dieser Acer: Acer Aspire V Nitro Black Edition VN7-591G-50UG (NX.MQLEG.005) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland --> Test Acer Aspire VN7-591G-77A9 (Black Edition) - Gaming Notebook zum guten Preis aber ohne Desktop-Ambitionen . Aber wenn man die meiste Zeit sowieso in Hotels verbringt, spielen die Laufzeiten im Akkubetrieb vielleicht eine untergeordnete Rolle...


----------



## Exreanu (18. März 2015)

*AW: "Low-budget" 'Gaming' Laptop -800€*



iTzZent schrieb:


> Die Bildschirmgrösse ist halt Geschmackssache... viel wichtiger ist die Gehäusegrösse ! Denn gerade weil das Gerät so klein ist, ist es sehr laut... nahezu unerträglich laut.


 Welcher den , der MSI oder XMG?



DP455 schrieb:


> Bis auf die Akkukapazität 'ne runde Sache, dieser Acer: Acer Aspire V Nitro Black Edition VN7-591G-50UG (NX.MQLEG.005) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland --> Test Acer Aspire VN7-591G-77A9 (Black Edition) - Gaming Notebook zum guten Preis aber ohne Desktop-Ambitionen . Aber wenn man die meiste Zeit sowieso in Hotels verbringt, spielen die Laufzeiten im Akkubetrieb vielleicht eine untergeordnete Rolle...


Leider habe ich von Acer nicht gerade Gutes gehört und ich habe auch schlechte Erfahrungen mit Acer machen dürfen, würde ungern ein Acer nochmal im Haus haben... Aber wenn doch, der Acer hat nun ein i5 und der MSI ein i7, gibs da gravierende Leistungsunterschiede? 

Der Akku spielt absolut keine Rolle.

Habe momentan ein Asus X73S K73SV und da ist der Akku kaputt, somit saugt der ununterbrochen von der Steckdose wenn ich dran sitze, bei max. Leistung ist der auch ziemlich leise, meiner Meinung nach. 


Für mich sind 15,6 Zoll eigentlich ziemlich perfekt. 

Was mir auch wichtig ist, das ich noch 1 freien Slot für eine SSD habe. Ich habe hier noch eine rum liegen und weiß nicht wirklich, was ich damit anfangen soll


----------



## Exreanu (23. März 2015)

*AW: "Low-budget" 'Gaming' Laptop -800€*

HUhu, mir ist inzwischen noch ein Gerät ins Auge gesprungen, aber mit einer 850M 
MSI GE60 Gaming Notebook i7-4710HQ Full-HD GTX850M Windows 7 - 3 Jahre Garantie

Wo liegen da jetzt die großen Leistungsunterschiede?


----------



## iTzZent (23. März 2015)

*AW: "Low-budget" 'Gaming' Laptop -800€*

Die GTX850M ist eine stark untertaktete GTX860M, mehr unterschiede gibt es da nicht. Ich persönlich finde, das sie mehr als genug Leistung besitzt. MSI ist auch einer der wenigen Hersteller, welcher den schnellen GDDR5 vRAM auf der GTX850M verwendet (nur bei der GE Serie...)


----------



## mayo (24. März 2015)

*&quot;Low-budget&quot; 'Gaming' Laptop -800€*



Exreanu schrieb:


> HUhu, mir ist inzwischen noch ein Gerät ins Auge gesprungen, aber mit einer 850M
> MSI GE60 Gaming Notebook i7-4710HQ Full-HD GTX850M Windows 7 - 3 Jahre Garantie
> 
> Wo liegen da jetzt die großen Leistungsunterschiede?



Eine schnellere hdd und halt die m860


----------



## phila_delphia (24. März 2015)

*AW: "Low-budget" 'Gaming' Laptop -800€*



Exreanu schrieb:


> Ich habe auch nur gutes über MSI gehört, mit ist dieses Modell ins Auge gesprungen  Klick hier
> 
> Nur kenn ich mich mit den Notebook Prozessoren nicht aus, stimmt die P/L?



Hallo Exreanu! Ich denke mit Diesem Modell hast Du - insgesamt und vor allem frü dem Preis eine gute Wahl getroffen. Klaro gibt es  schickere und  auch noch wertiger verarbeitete Notebooks, aber für diese würdest Du auch noch mal mehr hinlegen müssen. Das einzige was mir dan der Konfigration auf Anhieb nicht gefällt sind die nur 4 GB RAM Speicher. Hier solltest Du auf jeden Fall noch weitere 4GB nachrüsten. Ansonste in die Kombination wirklich gut zu gebrauchen. Vor allem ist da P/L Verhältnis der 860m hervorragend.

Grüße

phila

Hier noch ein Test zu einem recht ähnlichen Gerät: Test MSI GE60-2PEi781B Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------



## Exreanu (24. März 2015)

*AW: "Low-budget" 'Gaming' Laptop -800€*

Huhu, danke für eure Hilfe, ich habe im Netz noch ein Interessantes Gerät gefunden. 


Lenovo Y50-70 59443530 Notebook 15"  i7-4720HQ/ 8GB/ 1000GB SSHD/ GeForce GTX 960M 2GB

Das Gerät, wie ich es auf den ersten Blick sehe, hat doch viel bessere Leistung als die MSI, dabei kostet sie nur 850€, GTX960M, I7 4720HQ und 12GB Ram.

Gibst da was zu kritisieren, Verarbeitung etc. ?

Mein Kollege hat auch ein Y50 70 ( i7 4710HQ,GTX860M 4GB, 16GB Ram, 256SSD(bin mir nicht sicher), aber anscheinend ein Vorgänger, in spielen ist der kaum hörbar, naja er hats mir "nur "mit CS GO gezeigt.

Momentan kann ich mich zwischen 2 Geräten nicht entscheiden, dem Lenovo(jenachdem was ihr dazu sagt) und 
dem MSI


----------



## Exreanu (25. März 2015)

*AW: "Low-budget" 'Gaming' Laptop -800€*

Niemand ne Idee, welcher von den beiden, die bessere Wahl wäre?  Lenovo oder MSI


----------



## iTzZent (26. März 2015)

*AW: "Low-budget" 'Gaming' Laptop -800€*

Von den reinen Leistungsdaten natürlich das Lenovo.


----------



## Cinnayum (26. März 2015)

*AW: "Low-budget" 'Gaming' Laptop -800€*

Notebook Test, Laptop Test und News - Notebookcheck.com

Hier kannst du Tests zu allen möglichen Modellen in die Suche eintippen. (ist ne deutschsprachige Seite, keine Angst)

Die testen jede erdenkliche Fassette der Geräte.
Leuchtkraft des Displays, Farbwiedergabe, Blickwinkel, Benchmarks in Spielen, echte Akkuleistung, viel Beschreibungstext über Qualität, verwandte Geräte etc.
Das ist die beste mir bekannte Testseite über NBs mit beinahe jedem Modell (oder zumindest mal einem Schwestermodell).

Die Lenovo Y/Z50-70er sollen recht blasse Displays haben und sich auf dem Keyboard wohl etwas eindrücken, wenn man tippt.

@iTzZent:
Ich werde ganz bestimmt an einem brandneuen Gerät die WLP nicht erneuern und mir die Garantie versauen...
Ich nehme das Gerät regelmäßig mit 1 Hand aus der Tasche und das Plastik an der Unterseite ist sehr dünn und hat die Wartungsklappe bzw. die "Subwoofer"-Schlitze so ungünstig positioniert, dass man die immer ächzen hört. (Ich bin kein Grobmotoriker, das ist nur gerade soviel Kraft, dass es nicht aus der Hand rutscht.)

Abgesehen davon ist das Kühlsystem des GE60-(2)PE einfach grottenschlecht. Es ist mit großen Abstand die übelste Fehlkonstruktion, die mir bisher untergekommen ist. Und ich kann das gerne begründen:

1. Der Lüfter hat einen unnötig viel zu kleinen Durchmesser und dreht bis 5500 U/min hoch. Das ist hochgradig nervig und wird keineswegs vom Spielegeräusch übertönt.
2. Der Lufteinlass liegt direkt am Akku und ist so groß (bzw. klein) wie eine *halbe* 2€-Münze. Noch dazu liegen diese Kerben nur zur Hälfte überhaupt über dem Lüfter. Der Rest ist Lüfternabe oder über den Rand hinaus.
3. Der Lüfter wird in allen Foren als billigster Ramsch eines chinesischen Zulieferers bezeichnet, der im Auslieferungszustand (und wir reden hier von einem 1200€-Gerät, was ich habe) nicht die idle-Drehzahl halten kann und ständig zwischen "aus" und "max." wechselt, wenn man im idle den Un-"sweetspot" der Temperatur trifft. QA seitens MSI über die Lieferqualität = NULL.
4. In Verbindung des i7-47xxHQ mit der GTX860m (zusammen ca. 90W TDP) läuft der Lüfter in Spielen immer auf der höchsten Stufe. Wenn man (wie z.B. ASUS, die dafür aber völlig zurecht 200-300€ mehr verlangen) das als 2 Kühler-Lösung designed oder wenigstens die Kombination Heatpipes verlegen & dimensionieren, Zu- & Abluftweg und Lüftergröße nicht absolut verbockt, sind in einem 15,6"-Gerät wesentlich geringere Temperaturen möglich bei erheblich geringerer Lautstärke.

Wieso hab ich die Kiste behalten?
+ Keyboard mit Beleuchtung ist sehr anständig für eine NB-Tastatur
+ IPS-Display mit überragender Leuchtstärke und Farbwiedergabe ohne Schwächen in Spielen
+ Aufrüstmöglichkeiten bzw. gute Ausstattung (Bluray, 8GB RAM, 1TB HDD, SSD mSATA nachgerüstet)
+ i7-4xxx + "obere Mittelklassegrafik" (Maxwell) gab es woanders mit der o.a. Ausstattung nicht zu diesem Preis (Juli 2014)
+ sehr leicht (hat Vor- und Nachteile)

Was mir außerdem nicht gefällt:
- Touchpad im Standardtreibersetting unbrauchbar, völlig mit Gesten und Nebenfunktionen überladen und hyperempfindlich. Fehlbedienungen am laufenden Band, die ich auch mittels "Gewöhnungseffekt" nicht unter Kontrolle bekommen habe.
- die vorinstallierte Windows 8.1 Version ist so voller Bloatware und *MIST* vollgestopft, das ist schlimmer als bei meinem Medion gewesen.
- Akkuleistung unter aller Sau. Diese reicht nicht einmal, um einen Film (70-80 Minuten + Bootvorgang und "einlegen") abzuspielen.

Wir reden hier vom Werkszustand, der für den "unbedarften" Nutzer gedacht ist. Ein Produkt *muss* funktionieren, wenn es aus der Schachtel kommt. Ohne WLP-Wechseln oder anderes.
Ich spiele mittlerweile in 720p, mit auf 2,9 GHz gedrosselter CPU und in vielen Stunden erbastelter Lüfterkurve, die man bei jedem Gerätestart von Hand anklicken muss...
Damit bleibt die Kiste tatsächlich leise und packt nen Film mit einer Akkuladung (ca. 30-40% Rest verbleiben) oder gute 2 h Surfen, E-Mail, tippen.


----------



## Exreanu (26. März 2015)

*AW: "Low-budget" 'Gaming' Laptop -800€*

Also das heißt sozusagen...

Wenn ich zum Lenovo greife habe ich dann
- keine erweiterbare Festplatte
- schlechten Kontrast und Helligkeit beim Display
- schlechte Tastatur

und wenn ich zum MSI greife..
- laute Lüfter beim zocken
- starke Hitzentwicklung
-


----------



## Exreanu (27. März 2015)

*AW: "Low-budget" 'Gaming' Laptop -800€*

Jetzt haben wir die ganze Zeit über Intel und Nvidia geredet, wie siehts den mit AMD aus?  z.b sowas MSI GX70-3CC81FD Gaming Notebook [43,9cm (17.3") Full-HD / A10-5750M / 8GB RAM / 1TB HDD / R9 M290X / FreeDOS] bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## Exreanu (3. April 2015)

*AW: "Low-budget" 'Gaming' Laptop -800€*

Ich habe mich nun entschieden, es wird ein...

https://www.alternate.de/MSI/GE60-2PEi781FD-Notebook/html/product/1184486

899€ klingt ganz gut, da es ja anscheinend keine besseren Alternativen gibt. Ich habe leider eine gewöhnliche SSD, 2,5", aber da ich auch ne normale festplatte brauche und es keinen extra 2.5" schacht gibt muss ich mir wohl dazu eine mSata SSD kaufen. Gibt es gute Empfehlungen die ihr mir machen könnt? 120GB reichen vollkommen aus, da sollen nur die treiber+Windows drauf laufen. 

Liebe Grüße


----------

